
Who Is Anna-Senpai, the Mirai Worm Author? - denwer
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/01/who-is-anna-senpai-the-mirai-worm-author/
======
jjoachim3
One of the comments on the Krebs article points to a Reddit comment from
"Anna-Senpai" posted five days ago, before the article was published (note:
contains strong language):
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/5nqq3c/serious_p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/5nqq3c/serious_people_whove_written_malicious_code/dce7rh9/)

------
codedokode
Just wanted to add a slightly off-topic note:

> At the time, an exploit for a software weakness in Skype was being traded
> online, and this exploit could be used to remotely and instantaneously
> disable any Skype account.

According to this article [1] blocking someone's account is still possible.

[1] [https://hub.zhovner.com/geek/how-skype-fixes-security-
vulner...](https://hub.zhovner.com/geek/how-skype-fixes-security-
vulnerabilities/)

------
openmosix
Amazing read. I'm wondering if the release of this information has been timed
with some other events - sort of responsible disclosure to FBI. I assume
there's been an ongoing federal investigation and this will clearly tip the
subject in destroying everything they're sitting on.

~~~
iscoelho
This was actually all disclosed to the FBI in advance when the Mirai source
code was originally released. Afaik Krebs has also been communicating with
them and sharing his findings. It's not really a disclosure so much as a
reaction because I'd assume the FBI investigation has advanced and he now
believes it's the appropriate timing since all the puzzle pieces came
together. The information has been held back for quite a bit to not interfere
with the FBI.

------
cixin
Wow, I wouldn't be so confident in putting all this personal information out
it the open. But this was a great read.

It's both sad, worrying, and slightly comforting that Mirai is run by a bunch
of kids. Gives me hope that these issues can eventually be resolved.

~~~
mhurron
> I wouldn't be so confident in putting all this personal information out it
> the open

Neither would I, because there is no proof of it. It is entirely coincidence
and hearsay. Interesting to pass on to police, but not necessarily to call
someone out publicly with.

------
alexforster
> 20-year-old [ProTraf] President Paras Jha, from Fanwood, NJ

~~~
sean_patel
Yep, noticed that too. Plus he's Indian, which makes me want to apologise for
my Race :(

~~~
jlgaddis
Don't. Every race has its assholes, and they aren't representative of everyone
else.

------
libeclipse
Well written and a decent read, but honestly though, does anyone actually
care? Sure, disclose this to the FBI but I can anticipate the apathy of anyone
who is even a little familiar with the HF skid scene.

It's just another skid that made some bruteforcing malware but this time let
the other little HF skiddies have fun with it too instead of just hoarding it
for himself.

~~~
marssaxman
What do you mean when you say "HF skid"?

~~~
betenoire
hf = Hackforums, skid = script kiddie

